
Protein capable of blocking novel corona binding discovered - sova
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200402144526.htm
======
salawat
Huh. That's actually pretty close to the naive approach I used in Foldit for
some of the earlier coronavirus puzzles. Take the protein the thing already
binds with, and just swamp the bloody thing. Wasn't terribly great scoring,
but I got it above the the threshold for the cellular receptor.

